# Help with new apartment



## Umm Omar (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good company or group that can work on my flat. Its such a mission finding people who will do the work they are supposed to in the time they promise to and not fleece along the way. 

Anyone out there have any experiences with such companies?
Would appreciate all the help I can get.

Thanks all.


----------

